# Fredericksburg This Weeekend



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Texas Outbackers,

Will be at the Oakwood RV resort in Fredericksburg Friday and Saturday nights. Invitation for any fellow Outbackers to join us or stop by for a chat.

See ya,

Mark


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Would love to join ya, but DW has to work this weekend. We will be thinking about ya.

*"Let's Go Camping"*
Crawfish


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

dude we love going to Fredricksberg ... only about 40 miles from the house -- have you been through the Nimitz museum yet?? I enjoyed it although wife and kids were like "come on lets get something to eat!!"

youre picking a great time of year to go ... we are going out next weekend to Lockhart State Park -- temp is suppose to be 80 the entire weekend.... hope you have the same...

not sure how your coming in but if you hit IH-10 and 1604 on the south side of San Antonio where all the truck stops are, I got gas this morning for 2.19 a gallon at the truck stop there ... apparently gas has dropped virtually 20 cents overnight becuase the truck stops are trying to get people in -- wouldnt it be cool if the "gas wars" would come back -- oh well


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ghosty,

Won't be coming that far south. We'll come in from the north through Brady to Fredericksburg, but maybe the little towns will have a gas war, too. Ha Ha.

Have a great time at Lockhart.

Mark


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I would join ya but were here camping at Normandy Farms in MA and its SNOWING!!!! It is still October isn't it







.This is a first I might have to roll up my awning before it collapes from the weight of







SNOW







. Next time I might have to bring a snow brush or sleds.

Have fun in the sun sunny

John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah, would be nice to be out camping this weekend, it's pretty nice here in NJ. Parked and covered the outback yesterday.

Have a great time!!

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Parked and covered the outback yesterday


Ah, Mike..... There's always next year. And, Outbackers.com!









Mark


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Well, you are missing us by a couple of weeks. We'll be at the Fredericksburg KOA two weeks from now (with a couple of friends with their RVs, as well).

Enjoy your weekend!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just to clarify things----I didn't mean this weekend, I meant next weekend, the 4th and 5th and 6th. So, if any of you are in the area, stop by.

Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We visited Fredericksburg while on our 10-day Texas tour. I enjoyed buying a beer at a mainstreet vendor and drinking it as I walked the street. I could not believe that is legal there. At the Texas state parks, you cannot even have an open container.

Have fun Mark and Tish.

Randy


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

action Have fun in Fredericksburg! We have been there twice. We will be at Lake Brownwood State Park the same weekend.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> At the Texas state parks, you cannot even have an open container.


Yeah, and it's real hard to drink from one that's closed. Maybe those fake Pepsi and Coke covers *are *a necessity. Nah, I only drink from bottles, anyway.

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

We were in Fredericksburg this past weekend. If your looking for great German food, try the Freidhelm's restraunt on th eWest end of town. Looks like a Bavarian Inn on the left as you go out 290 West.

I recommend the Jagersnitzel and the prime rib.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow - I gotta get out more! Hadn't ever heard of Fredericksburg until last week (now I find out EVERYONE knows about it)







. We'll be there 1st week of Dec. Actually, we'll be in SanAntonio for a conference (flying out/staying at the Ramada) and will visit some friends in Fredericksburg. Spent the summer of '78 in SA (actually, camping in Utopia) and haven't been back to TX since. Loved it then - except for the chigger-attack. Can't wait to get back there !


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> will visit some friends in Fredericksburg


Woudn't be Frank, the designer on Trading Spaces, would it? He lives in Fredericksburg, you know.

Just a little FYI, folks.

Glenn, might just try that restaurant. Thanks for the tip.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > will visit some friends in Fredericksburg
> 
> 
> Woudn't be Frank, the designer on Trading Spaces, would it? He lives in Fredericksburg, you know.
> ...


I wonder what kind of OB mods he could come up with !?


----------

